# Calling all devs.



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

As many of you know I'm working on a miui weekly for the Thunderbolt. I have everything working at this point besides data. Now I know what files to edit. And mostly what to do. But have never gotten to do the Phone.apk and get it to build. Vicious has helped me tons with this and has gotten very busy with other devices as of late. If anyone at all can help. Please either Pm me or leave a reply. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

You get any help?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

None yet...









Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> None yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are we fighting here? Dragons? Goblins? I can try to help, I'm not sure if I'll be much good, but I'll try

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

CHP said:


> What are we fighting here? Dragons? Goblins? I can try to help, I'm not sure if I'll be much good, but I'll try
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


We're obviously fighting supermutants come on bro

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

karthikram93 said:


> We're obviously fighting supermutants come on bro
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Shouldve known.... I will PM Nick tomorrow

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

CHP said:


> Shouldve known.... I will PM Nick tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

In all seriousness though I just wanna get this done.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

Have you thought about sending a message to the devs at MIUI? They really are a great group of people and very willing to help people.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

rberry88 said:


> Have you thought about sending a message to the devs at MIUI? They really are a great group of people and very willing to help people.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 Hmm I never thought of that

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

